

Ask HN: Which is a better anti-virus, AVG or MacAfee? - techMAC

I need your quick response. Thanks!
======
tonteldoos
I'm a longtime user of AVG Free editions, and based on this recently switched
someone from Mcafee Paid to AVG Paid, mainly because they were experiencing
persistent issues with mcshield.exe bringing the system to a grinding halt
(even though Mcafee claims to have fixed this problem every year).

Before switching, I did some googling of forums to gauge community views. I
ignored Norton, since my experience with that has been dismal, but in general
the names that kept popping up were Mcafee, AVG and Kaspersky, with no clear
winner on any particular front (viruses, malware, firewalling, identity theft
protection, etc).

It would seem that for most intents and purposes, and unless you're after
something highly specific, it's really a personal choice. Anecdotally Mcafee
tends to be a resource hog, and while I've never used Kaspersky, I have
friends who are unimpressed with it in a corporate setting. AVG has so far not
disappointed me (and the feedback from my friend is that their machine is
running great again).

------
michaelvanham
I use clamwin (<http://www.clamwin.com/>) and clam sentinel for real time
monitoring (<http://sourceforge.net/projects/clamsentinel/>).

------
rhizome
microsoft security essentials is fine.

------
Tangaroa
It might help to define "better". Are you most concerned with virus detection,
system performance, or adware and bloatedness?

------
nebiros
AVG free works just fine.

------
sebphfx
avast!

~~~
felixfurtak
Linux

